# Please Help! SD card issues



## babygetoboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, I am on gummy 1.2 and everything was going amazing for q long time. All of the sudden one day I couldn't access SD card or save anything. I have tried mounting repeatedly and even formatting card but it can't cause it won't mount, not even in CWM. I have taken it out and out it back in and everything. I don't know what to do, all help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Does it work in other devices or an adapter? If the SD card is not bad it could be the card slot on your phone.


----------



## VivaLaCam92 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like its dead to me... try it in something else...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

